# First Project Post



## Bruce (Jul 4, 2015)

Birds Eye Maple box. Top is Gaboon Ebony, Black Palm, Red Australian Malee Burl, Curly Cherry.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2015)

That is really pretty Bruce! I guess the small end pieces are black palm? Never seen that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bruce (Jul 4, 2015)

Tony said:


> That is really pretty Bruce! I guess the small end pieces are black palm? Never seen that! Tony



Hi Tony,

Thank you for your note. You are correct, that is black palm on the ends.

Thanks again -
Bruce


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

Very unique and interesting. Fun to look at! 

What is the red veneer between all the species?


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice Bruce.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2015)

Truly a work of art! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice design and good choice of woods. Well done !


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicely done. Very unique looking .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice Bruce  

On a side note - did the feathering adhesive and regular paper work for you?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> On a side note - did the feathering adhesive and regular paper work for you?



Hey Scott,

Yes, the feathering adhesive and regular paper worked out great! I can change grits quickly and easily and buying regular paper really helps the budget out. That was a great tip, thanks again my friend.

Bruce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful Bruce! Nicely done.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

@Bruce the suspense is killing me what species is the thin layer between the top segments - redheart? Padauk? Sharpie?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @Bruce the suspense is killing me...



HAHA! Sorry Kevin, didn't mean to keep you in suspense. :)

It's called fish paper. It's like heavy construction paper but has some sort of coating on it. A friend of mine gave it to me along with some other stuff I'm going to try incorporating into some future work.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice box and design Bruce, looks like you have some nice wood at your disposal...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2015)

It's called fish paper. It's like heavy construction paper but has some sort of coating on it. A friend of mine gave it to me along with some other stuff I'm going to try incorporating into some future work.[/QUOTE]


Bruce said:


> HAHA! Sorry Kevin, didn't mean to keep you in suspense. :)
> 
> Is it the same as vulcanized that knife makers use as liners?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice looking box, got any pictures of it opened up?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Is it the same as vulcanized that knife makers use as liners?



I'm not sure. I'll ask my buddy where he got it next time I see him.


----------

